# Router sled advice



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Found a guy building a log house, and was able to talk my way into some of the cut offs from the beams. 
I figured I could make a nice shop table with these if I had the ability to plain the whole thing down... Then I remembered watching a few videos a while back of people doing the exact thing with a router.
If you all would be so kind as to point me in the right directions... Should I make a frame for the table and then assemble to top onto it, then route the top flat and level or what? What steps should I take? What type of sled should I make?
The smallest piece I have is 30 inch by 11 inch by 5.5 inch thick. 
Hoping to make a table top that is 29x66x5 5.25 if I can keep the thickness it would be great but all depends on how she goes together I guess.

Pix:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mikekahle said:


> Should I make a frame for the table and then assemble to top onto it, then route the top flat and level or what? What steps should I take? What type of sled should I make?


Nice find.

OldMacNut has a post from the other day. He was using a Router Sled to flatten a cutting board.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/you-dont-think-its-big-do-you-42854/#post378480

I have done this once to refurbish a maple laminated countertop. You need some type of frame/rails down the length of the piece. You then make a sled which needs to be beefy enough that it does not flex in the middle. I did not make mine quite robust enough.

The picture in the thread gives you the basic idea.

Some type of "L" arrangement. One either side of the router, fixed at both ends, and overall length to allow you to traverse from one side of the board then the other.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Finewoodworking Magazine issue #222 has an article by Nick Offerman about building and using a router sled.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Heres a video you might garnish a few ideas from..

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/flattening-workbenches-and-wide-boards-with-a-router/

Good luck!


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

I have that video in my bookmarks. 
I am still stuck on the assembly part... Will try to do a sketchup of my thoughts and upload for constructive criticizing.


----------

